# Am I being overly sensitive



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I was wondering if i'm being overly sensitive about this. I for one, make jokes about my race all the time, but this listing kind of irked me. Am I being hypocritical or overly sensitive? I'm sure this person doesn't mean any disrespect. He or she is probably oblivious to the fact that the term "Jap" is offensive. Me and my friends all mimic the japanese accent, among other things, jokingly...with me...so i ask myself...
Why does this bother me? I'll be off the boards until 10pm so i'll look forwad to the comments to follow.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsb&1173194373


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I think your being over sensitive. I see that listing as an abbreviation for Japanese. Granted it is poor word useage.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's possible the person was using it as an abbreviation. I can see how you'd be offended though. I've only ever heard that term used in a negative context.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have to wonder if English is even their first language. There are a few wordings that seem odd, or they are trying to sound that way on purpose....

It can be so hard to tell intention from posts/ads like that. It does not seem like they are trying to be offensive but maybe they don't know it could be taken that way. Being of German heritage I can't possibly say you should/could not be offended but I think if you are, you should email the seller and politely say why. I come from a very back woods kind of place and not to defend anyone, but often people in areas like that simply don't realize until it is pointed out to them.


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

^very good point, Dennis.

I guess being NA/Irish, I have my own "sensitivities", but I honestly think that it was most likely a poor use of abbreviation. But if you feel dishonored by it, I'm glad you felt the freedom to vent that on a friendly forum.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

"nobody likes to be labeled with names"
I got that off of the news, and keep it around for a good comeback.


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

Being of Spanish background I certainly can understand your level of sensitivity to the term. I looked at the ad for the diffuser and thought that may be the person who posted that ad just didn't know how to spell "Japanese," or was just to lazy to figure it out. Who knows............


"What ever you may think it is, it is probably is something else"


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Like it has been said previously, the only time I've heard the term, it's been used in a negative context. My grandfather used the term the rest of his life following his service in the pacific during WWII. 

What one takes as disrespect, another may not even notice. It's all up to your reaction and not anyone else's.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Net ppl r 2 lazy 2 type out Japanese.

I have thick skin so really the use of Jap wouldn't bother me if I were Japanese. Wouldn't dare call my aunt a Jap, just out of respect, but I can see how it may be offensive. It's all in the context.

Now if someone called me a Nazi because of my German heritage.......I have more than enough comebacks for that.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd take it as being lazy and/or ignorant of the perjorative usage of the abbreviation.

The author used it in a description of something he wants to sell, so I'm sure it was not meant to be offensive. If it were used in an ad for a broken down, self immolating 1974 Toyota Corona ad written by a proud UAW worker, it could be taken as having been written with offensive intent.

(hoping I did not offend anyone)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I am of oriental decent and I see where it could have been a negative term........I personally would not have used the term regardless of how lazy I am.


But who knows, sometimes the space given to describe the item is limited and he dropped some letters.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the context it was used I do not find it offensive. This person was describing a object not a person. I sure this person did not even relize that the description would be offensive to some people.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

So it I have some German made scissors...I could say "kraut style" And that wouldn't be offensive?


----------



## crataegus (Nov 16, 2006)

FWIW, I don't think you're being oversensitive. I don't think that person is aware of what they've done, though.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I would be offended, but then again I am an overly sensitive person myself.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Curious that nothing else in the entire ad is abbreviated unless you count CO2 as an abbreviation.

It could be unintentional in which case there is no harm in pointing out that it is an offensive term. I am embarrassed to admit having used offensive racial terms myself before I really understood what I was saying. While I was embarrassed to have it pointed out I certainly didn't hold it against the person who did, and I appreciated the education in the long run. 

It could also be intentional in which case there is benefit in pointing it out to the site moderators. 

Given this I don't think it matters a lot whether you are being "sensitive" (which by the way is a bit of a put down itself) or not.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Perhaps this should just serve as a reminder to us all that our written words, no matter how trivial they may seem, are a reflection of who we are. We should all take a little more care with what we write.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm . . . I play on Go servers (go is an ancient board game from asia), and next to your name they'll have an abreviation for your country:

CHN
AME
KOR
JAP

. . . it is used as an abreviation from time to time . . . hmm . . .

Maybe we should all use "NIH" from "NIHON" instead.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with the above advice that you should contact the seller, since he probably isn't aware that his abbreviation doesn't sound the best. I'd actually be surprised if someone else hasn't already brought it to his attention, with the way we have to be careful with the way we word everything in this day and age, whether it's innocent or not.
I see he/she has 0 feedback, so they may be completely unaware that there is sort of an etiquette that needs to be followed.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

I think you're right to be offended. When I worked in Asia I always took umbrage whenever the term was used. It's interesting though, that it is a American/British, English language slur that the Singaporeans (whose second language is English) thought was cool to use in front of me (an occidental American) - not!

I think that most racial prejudice against Japanese is a vestage of WWII when American government propaganda brainwashed a generation. When that generation passes, I think it will be rare to hear a person of Japanese descent refered to as a "Jap".


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Sad history that. My grandparents were in Hawaii, so fortunately they did not face things like being taken from their homes, but it's a sad history indeed.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Why do you take offense to the term Jap? Nip is the derogotory term for japanese people. 
And if you make jokes about your own race all the time and then you get mad when someone else uses a term like this that is non offensive in its context. 
Yes you are being a hypocrate.

Ppl these days try to find insult in everything. its rediculas. If you refer to anyone by their race someone will find a way to find offense in that. 
Don't bother the seller because you have your own personal sensitivity issues. If I were the seller and you contacted me acusing me of making derogotory comments based on that listing, I would probably tell you where you can stuff your offense.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Blacksunshine said:


> Why do you take offense to the term Jap? Nip is the derogotory term for japanese people.
> And if you make jokes about your own race all the time and then you get mad when someone else uses a term like this that is non offensive in its context.
> Yes you are being a hypocrate.
> 
> ...


Man, you sound mad about it...i'm over it already so why don't you do the same.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

huh? Whos mad. Why would I be mad over your sillyness?

Pardon me for responding to a post asking for opinions. I'm glad you're over it.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I asked for objective opinions not harsh, confrontational one.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I also learned that the description on the packaging for these items are labeled as JAP.

Enough said about this topic. It's a dead issue!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

not even worth discussion. 

People who are sensitive shouldn't but in on others arguments.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It was me who gave the negative rep points. Even though it can sometimes be hard to convey your tone of voice on the internet, the only way I could take your replies were as sarcastic and demeaning.
Roy has handled this in a very respectful manner, so it's too bad you had to jump to conclusions that it was him who left the rep points.

Now, go back to enjoying the planted tank stuff and stop the barbs.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

GOOD PUN. for a moment, that read like planted tank and ~ barbs, as in tiger barbs.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I don't know! All four of my grand parents were from Scotland. I certainly take no affront at being called a Scot. Perhaps your own interpretation of the term is clouding the issue.
Vic


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Well then I apoligise to him for the comment about the rep points.
Perhaps you should have PMed me rather then assuming sarcasim and silently stepping in and giving me negitive rep points. All you did was cause furthur conflict thru your quiet "policing". Of course I would assume that HE game me those points since the discussion was between us and the rep point system is not clear where they came from.

I remember now why I don't come here often. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess some are too young to know...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jap


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

vic46 said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I don't know! All four of my grand parents were from Scotland. I certainly take no affront at being called a Scot. Perhaps your own interpretation of the term is clouding the issue.
> Vic


You're right...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scot


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's it folks. Let's leave it as is.


----------

